# Lake Garda earthquake



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

About an hour ago strong earthquake (4.6 Richter) registered around Lake Garda. So far no reports of serious damage or casualties.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't find any reports about it in the British media yet, they will probably wait till there are reports of disruption to holiday makers before bothering.
No mention of the disruption from strikes either - the only mention of Italy in the past week has been the cruise ship.

Chris


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Try this link, from one of the sites that I follow:-

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=252392


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ardgour said:


> No mention of the disruption from strikes either - the only mention of Italy in the past week has been the cruise ship.
> 
> Chris


About 15 minutes ago- BBC World (Europe); reports of Fiat factories closing, commuters held up by toll gate blockages and various other stoppages.

I do hope it is nothing major; Italy really does not need this as well.

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy's troubles*

 Well of course, none of our problems can now be blamed on Berlusconi; therefore not of much interest to International media.
The funny thing is that all the things that Berlusconi tried to do; and had everyone baying for his blood; is now being done by Supermario, and everybody is saying 'bravo'.

The earthquake appears to have a caused quite a bit of panic naturally, but fortunately negligable damage and no casualties.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Italy's troubles*



eddied said:


> The earthquake appears to have a caused quite a bit of panic naturally, but fortunately negligable damage and no casualties.
> saluti,
> eddied


Thanks for update eddied.

This is the article I referred to in my post above. It was showing until this morning- have things improved and is traffic now moving freely ?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16698955

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao grizzly, see strike thread.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*New earhquake*

 At 15.53 local a 5.6 Richter scale earthquake felt in Central Italy.
Located between Florence and Bologna.
So far no reports of serious damage/casualties.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This time it is in the news:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16765770

Hope all is well...

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Earth quake*

Hi

I will email my friends who own Camping Treviasgo and also email my pals at Baia Verde.

Russell


----------

